# TRUCK BED LIFT



## 713WildBill

My friend and I want to lift the bed of his truck but i am a little curious to the various ways it can be done. Tilt beds, z-racks, multi stage any one looks good but how much work goes into it. he has a 1990 mazda truck thats we already lifted and done some other stuff to. All opinions are welcomed ad i'll try to post some pics of the truck later


----------



## HELLRAISER

IT TAKES ALOT OF WORK...U ARE BETTER OFF JUST WITH ONE TILT.IF U WANT A Z RACK U NEED TO MAKE SURE IT FITS WITH IN THE FRAME RAILS,AND U KNOW HOW MANY PUMPS U ARE GOING TO USE,A PUMP IS A STAGE.SO 4 PUMPS 4 STAGES.U WILL NEED TO USE THICK FLATE PLATE TO BUILD THE FRAMING...OR THATS WHAT I USED


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

HELLRAISER is right, it's a Hell of allot of work to build and install a Z-rack.

My cousin finished my Z-rack this past April. He designed and installed it from scratch. It took over 50 hours of work to complete. This was the 3rd Z-rack that my cousin has ever built. He told me that the first rack he built back in 1993 was extremely hard to build because he had no experience and had made some mistakes with calculating pivit points which were corrected but added allot of hours to the build time. Now he is an expert. He is one of a dieing breed, there are very few people who have experience in designing and installing bed dancers.

Here are some photos of my Z-rack


some people have told me, I have a nice rack.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Jun 25 2008, 07:38 PM~10951984
> *HELLRAISER is right, it's a Hell of allot of work to build and install a Z-rack.
> 
> My cousin finished my Z-rack this past April. He designed and installed it from scratch. It took over 45 hours of work to complete. This was the 3rd Z-rack that my cousin has ever built. He told me that the first rack he built back in 1993 was extremely hard to build because he had no experience and had made some mistakes with calculating pivit points which were corrected but added allot of hours to th build time. Now he is an expert. He is one of a dieing breed, there are very few people who have experience in designing and installing bed dancers.
> 
> Here are some photos of my Z-rack
> 
> 
> some people have told me, I have a nice rack.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Jun 25 2008, 08:38 PM~10951984
> *HELLRAISER is right, it's a Hell of allot of work to build and install a Z-rack.
> 
> My cousin finished my Z-rack this past April. He designed and installed it from scratch. It took over 50 hours of work to complete. This was the 3rd Z-rack that my cousin has ever built. He told me that the first rack he built back in 1993 was extremely hard to build because he had no experience and had made some mistakes with calculating pivit points which were corrected but added allot of hours to the build time. Now he is an expert. He is one of a dieing breed, there are very few people who have experience in designing and installing bed dancers.
> 
> Here are some photos of my Z-rack
> 
> 
> some people have told me, I have a nice rack.
> *


 Man that bring back memories...... I hope beds take back off...I had alot of fun doing them.


----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## nittygritty

Nice rack indeed.


----------



## rag-4




----------



## CANNONBALL Z

MY POPS HAD A Z RACK N THE 90S.. RICHARDS HYDRAULICS IN SALINAS CA DID IT.. LOT OF SHIT TO MAINTAIN


----------



## damo

anything bad ass takes some time, but if you realy want it its worth it. i searched the net for about a month and came up with about 20 photos before i designed and built mine. just takes some time. i used the 5 dump one pump thing that is explaned on this site. it gives 4 individual stages. heres some pics, i used i-beams and c-channel.


----------



## AndrewH

to me this is the ultimate reason for using dump manifold single pumps. u dont need the power of 4 pumps or to waste the room,so I'd do 1 pump with a dump manifold and a z-rack, would be awsome, considered it myself but support kinda fell thru the floor by the time i wouldve been ready. all i had was a few good diagrams and alot of thought to go by. anyone know where theres are some how to:? i dont even ever remember seeing them in lowrider magazine ever


----------



## rare1

I would also like to know more about designing one of these if anybody has any info or close up pics.


----------



## damo

i would just advise to look all over the net for pics. its a pretty simple lay-out, they just look real complicated once all the hoses and such are in place everywere. my faults in mine are that my stages are short in length, which gives you less height. make your stages long, (metal layers) i would have also made my forward stage last on the pile to give you a big twist and better dancing. my forward is second in the pile. from what i have researched (mostly after the build) the pros have a short back stage, then a long right swing stage that goes all the way to the front of the cab, then left swing, then forward, then a small back stage again (for a spinner) . im hoping to get to making a spinner when i get time.


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by rare1_@Jul 8 2008, 10:32 AM~11036946
> *I would also like to know more about designing one of these if anybody has any info or close up pics.
> *


I know how hard it is to find photos and info on the web for this subject so here are some more photos of my garden verity 3 Stage Double Diamond Z-Rack.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## rd62rdstr

Damn, these beds have come a long way. I built my 1st back in 84 or 85. It was not originally intended to be used on the streets. I was getting the truck painted a candy and wanted the area between the cab and bed painted. The paint shop wanted to charge me extra to remove the bed. I was young and like most young guys, broke. I loosened the rear bolts on the bed and removed all of the other bolts. I then tilted the bed up and supported it with a pair of stakes. This way the painter would have access to the area. I drove the truck around like that for a couple of weeks and even did a photo shoot like that before my turn in the paint booth. One of the bolts broke and I had a friend's dad weld a set of gate hinges to the frame. We went cruising in Phoenix and everyone freaked out on the truck. I was friends with a guy named DJ back in the day, many of you know him as Derrick Jahgroo. He saw it and our trucks look very alike (except his was a extra cab), he commented on how cool it looked and next thing I know he did it as well. I then added a second level so that I could tilt to the side or backwards. I soon discovered that if I did both it would sit up on a corner. This became known as a diamond tilt. Once out of the paint shop, we kind of like the way it looked so we added air shocks and a small air compressor that I could plug into the cigarette lighter. I had a relief valve to let the air out and lower the bed. A place called Hot Topics opened up in Phoenix and developed a convertible kit. They installed one for free on my truck and sponsored a few shows to build a name for themselves. I thought I was the shit until he broke out with a scissor rack. The following year he had a spinning snugtop and I quit trying to compete against him. hahaha. I used to get pulled over by cops all the time because they thought the bed was "falling off". It's weird that it caught on and took off like it did. I'm amazed at all the new innovations that have been added to the style. Below are pictures of my truck and the second one shows it before the paint in a picture frame as part of the display. This was the 86 World of Wheels where the truck took 1st place for full radical custom.


----------



## Loco 61

Dat Back In The Day.... :0


----------



## caprice75classic

what ever happened to Derrick Jahgroo? his truck was tight!


----------



## rd62rdstr

I heard he is in Texas now after moving around the country a bit. I also heard he still has the truck in his garage.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

thaats the next project on my list.. but i wanna keep stock suspension


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jul 9 2008, 04:49 PM~11049017
> *what ever happened to Derrick Jahgroo? his truck was tight!
> *


Wraped with Envey is one hell of a truck. I saw it in person at the nope nationals in Atlanta back in the days. :thumbsup: anyone have a pic. I'll look for some pics.


----------



## caprice75classic

i was looking in all my old LRM's i cant find the truck. i'de like to see it again.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

I miss the 90's :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

mablilized paint jobs and supremes were populaur in my hood now it just box chevys with big ass rims


----------



## jgcustomz

my boy steves Mazda Me and my bro buitl this truck 10 years ago
and still going strong, richards hydro double diamond z rack w/ fbss hydros, 5 pump set up came in the shop for a check up a month ago.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Jul 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11041907
> *I know how hard it is to find photos and info on the web for this subject so here are some more photos of my garden verity 3 Stage Double Diamond Z-Rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos of my truck with bed and shell back on.
> http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/4/6/...8.jpg&srv=img26
> http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/4/7/9/...09m_5dfee28.jpg
> http://img27.picoodle.com/img/img27/4/7/9/...17m_fe1534f.jpg
> And here's a link to YouTube so you can see it in action.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5EZcMywE5w
> *


nice z rack homie how did you mount the first set of pistons on that , I like the way the pistons pivot and lay horizontal when it is fully calapsed.


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

I'll take a photo under the rack to show how the back dump cylinders are mounted.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Jul 14 2008, 08:04 PM~11087962
> *I'll take a photo under the rack to show how the back dump cylinders are mounted.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Ok, here are some photos from under the rack.
user posted image
user posted image
user posted image


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH

This is an awesome topic. I used to love buiding these beds The flagship from my shop was the green 1500 below. I built it in Miami in 1997. It had 6 stages, would spin in both directions, the entire system worked off the two pumps in the first pic and two 8 dumps manifolds. This thing was sick to watch. It didn't swing around to fast ( it weighed 960 lbs. ) but it would spin fast as hell. It actually had two speeds. I really wish bed dancing would come back.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## UGLY_62

nice work


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH

Thanks


----------



## 713WildBill

I finished the tilt bed on the truck. For my first time doing it i am pleased on how it came out. We kept the batteries on top of the bed but relocated the pumps underneath. I have some pictures but need the owners approval before posting them. Thanks for all the advice, if i do this again i have great reference material.


----------



## AndrewH

dang i never seen a 1500 with the bed done before. i wonder if a company started making kits for popular trucks if bed dancing would come back around... no one wants to think enough to build there own. 

deep down inside everyone misses the 90s!


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 9 2008, 11:24 PM~11304207
> *dang i never seen a 1500 with the bed done before. i wonder if a company started making kits for popular trucks if bed dancing would come back around... no one wants to think enough to build there own.
> 
> deep down inside everyone misses the 90s!
> *


i would like to see a 1500 withe a bed dancer in person that would be nice.


----------



## turbospirites

damn giving me ideas :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 9 2008, 10:24 PM~11304207
> *dang i never seen a 1500 with the bed done before. i wonder if a company started making kits for popular trucks if bed dancing would come back around... no one wants to think enough to build there own.
> 
> deep down inside everyone misses the 90s!
> *


i got 15 's on my 1500


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 10 2008, 09:12 PM~11309970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME AND MY BRO BUILT THAT BACK IN 1996 AND TRUCK STILL GOING STRONG.


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

jgcustomz, do you have a video of your Mazda in action?

Here's some clips I found on the web from back in the day of various dancing beds.
http://fukuhara.com/fukuhara/derek/Lowride...ncing/index.htm


----------



## 713WildBill

These are the best pics I could take with my camera phone of how it turned out. The top pic displays the bed tilted about 3/4 of the way(i did the suicide hood too). The bottom pic shows were the three pumps will mount and if you look closely towards the right side of the pic middle section you can see part of the tilt frame. I'll appreciate any comments of what you think.


----------



## BIG RED

Watch all the way this guy did a good job :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 24 2008, 11:47 AM~11424574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch all the way this guy did a good job :thumbsup:
> *


Me and the kids are behind that Camera man.. That poor guy could not get the propain to work that day.. that think shoot 10ft flames on each corner. that's what the noise was. one guy does the hydro's. the other has a remote for the gas and other toys. he also paints it every year...


----------



## AndrewH

so what about his batterys, were they dead or is it always that slow any boring.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 24 2008, 05:40 PM~11426291
> *so what about his batterys, were they dead or is it always that slow any boring.
> *


hhahaha it was a really nasty day out. rain all night. Plus he ripped it all night for the night club and stripper poles...

He only has like 10 batts and the thing does drive... He does all his own paint and body to. I'll have to look for my picks under it.. He is really a old country boy. he built that for fun...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 24 2008, 08:40 PM~11426291
> *so what about his batterys, were they dead or is it always that slow any boring.
> *


i thought it was aight :dunno:


----------



## Lu Daddy

whats up fellow riders? we got 1 of r members in r club dat has a dancin bed on his mazda lowrider truck it spinz and does all kinds of crazy shit jus like da one in da video check it out @ www.lowrider-connection .net under members donny's truck :cheesy:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

THAT SHIT WAS COOL.. IDK ABOUT THE PROPANE AND FIRE AND BALOONS AND THE BED COVER MADE ME DIZZY


----------



## eastbay_drop

my boys truck i did back in 01, about to repaint it and bring it back out


----------



## (ROLLIN)

> _Originally posted by MIA-HI-TECH_@Jul 16 2008, 11:25 AM~11101936
> *This is an awesome topic. I used to love buiding these beds The flagship from my shop was the green 1500 below. I built it in Miami in 1997. It had 6 stages, would spin in both directions, the entire system worked off the two pumps in the first pic and two 8 dumps manifolds. This thing was sick to watch. It didn't swing around to fast ( it weighed 960 lbs. ) but it would spin fast as hell. It actually had two speeds. I really wish bed dancing would come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember this truck. man I miss the 90s......lol


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

i miss this topic


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 9 2009, 02:29 PM~14717885
> *i miss this topic
> *


Me to. I love Bed dancin- especialy since my Boy Jamie is the one withe the SLOW AND BORING S-10.. LOL His truc gets it-It was movin slow in that video- but he doesnt make it go drastic fast anyways- he likes the FLUID MOTION- not the jerky shit--- thats his style- and the fire and shit- I love it- ESPECIALY AT NIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## 83caddyhopper

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 10 2009, 03:19 PM~14726385
> *Me to. I love Bed dancin- especialy since my Boy Jamie is the one withe the SLOW AND BORING S-10.. LOL His truc gets it-It was movin slow in that video- but he doesnt make it go drastic fast anyways- he likes the FLUID MOTION- not the jerky shit--- thats his style- and the fire and shit- I love it- ESPECIALY AT NIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


was he the one that had fireworks or something (cant remember what it was) shooting out of it at nopi a few yrs back?


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

:biggrin: Here are 2 Must See Videos of old school bed dancers from Japan :biggrin: 
To Watch These Videos Click Once On the Video then Click Once More On The Words "Watch On YouTube"


----------



## Lee337

^^^Nice video finds!

So many Sprint camper shells...

Wonder where they are now.

Here is my favorite...

Slow & smooth.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5EZcMywE5w


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Aug 10 2009, 01:41 PM~14726584
> *was he the one that had fireworks or something (cant remember what it was) shooting out of it at nopi a few yrs back?
> *


YUP- thats him


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## KustomKreationz

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Aug 11 2009, 10:11 PM~14740564
> *^^^Nice video finds!
> 
> So many Sprint camper shells...
> 
> Wonder where they are now.
> 
> Here is my favorite...
> 
> Slow & smooth.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5EZcMywE5w
> *



I still got a cab high smooth sided shell for a ranger behind my shop!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Does anyone here know of a way to lock down the bed when the Hydros are not in use, to keep the bed from bouncing while driving. (I'm talking about driving with the bed down.) 
I'm getting tired of the sound my truck makes when I drive over a bump in the road. Don't get me wrong, it's still worth it but I wish there was a way to keep the bed from bumping slightly off the truck frame while driving.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Aug 14 2009, 10:14 PM~14774945
> *Does anyone here know of a way to lock down the bed when the Hydros are not in use, to keep the bed from bouncing while driving. (I'm talking about driving with the bed down.)
> I'm getting tired of the sound my truck makes when I drive over a bump in the road. Don't get me wrong, it's still worth it but I wish there was a way to keep the bed from bumping slightly off the truck frame while driving.
> *


Put some bump stops between the bed and frame- and it wont be so noticeable. Or-- make some QUIC DISOCNNECT that come up thROugh the bed and PIN like them race car style hoods- jus a little more heavy duty. GET TO THINKIN-- it should be easy


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Yes I've got some nice bump stops that do help. I've been trying to think of some kid of locking mechanism that can be activated or deactivated while driving. perhaps like a power trunk lock. I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of something that has been done before. Your pin idea would work for sure but it would require one to step out of the truck to insert the pins. 
Those shaved door popers might work for pushing and pulling the locking pins.


----------



## DRUID

I remember there was a shop in California that sold them prebuilt. I think it was lowrider hydraulics.

But yeah Bed Dancing needs to come back. It's a must. I think its been dead long enough.

After I'm done redoing my caprice maybe I'll get a truck and try building a nice bed dance for it.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

theses are clean... i wanted a s-10 so i could bed dance it.. but i kinda faded from it.. but mayb 1 day


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Aug 14 2009, 10:55 PM~14775332
> *Yes I've got some nice bump stops that do help. I've been trying to think of some kid of locking mechanism that can be activated or deactivated while driving. perhaps like a power trunk lock.  I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of something that has been done before. Your pin idea would work for sure but it would require one to step out of the truck to insert the pins.
> Those shaved door popers might work for pushing and pulling the locking pins.
> *


You could fabricate some kind of catilever with LINEAR ACTUATORS to insert and release RODS - thats what I would do homie


----------



## DETACHED

hell maybe even a hood latch setup?


----------



## DETACHED

how are yall mounting the bed to the rack also. and where yall getting the pin hinges like on scratch builder v's rack


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV+Aug 14 2009, 10:55 PM~14775332-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I've got some nice bump stops that do help. I've been trying to think of some kid of locking mechanism that can be activated or deactivated while driving. perhaps like a power trunk lock.  I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of something that has been done before. Your pin idea would work for sure but it would require one to step out of the truck to insert the pins.
> Those shaved door popers might work for pushing and pulling the locking pins.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETACHED_@Sep 6 2009, 01:22 AM~14994157
> *hell maybe even a hood latch setup?
> *


yep.. hood latch works perfect. you can even run it into the cab. seen it done alot


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

how are u guys welding the tabs to the cylinders without warping the casing .. i assume ur pulling the stroke out of the case also before welding?

do u think i would run into problems if i just made sleeves for the cylinders to slide into instead of welding the tabs onto the cylinder?


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by DETACHED+Sep 9 2009, 02:51 AM~15023805-->
> 
> 
> 
> how are yall mounting the bed to the rack also. and where yall getting the pin hinges  like on scratch builder v's rack
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take a photo from inside the truck bed to show the important mounting plate that must be used to mount the bed to the Z-Rack.
> 
> I don't really know what the hinges I'm using are called but I bought them from this place called Choice Steel. They are rated at handling one ton of weight each and have Zerk Grease fittings.
> http://yellowpages.kob.com/choice+steel+co...4363p.home.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 08:35 AM~15024829
> *how are u guys welding the tabs to the cylinders without warping the casing .. i assume ur pulling the stroke out of the case also before welding?
> 
> do u think i would run into problems if i just made sleeves for the cylinders to slide into instead of welding the tabs onto the cylinder?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My cousin did all the welding on my setup, I don't know if there was any special technique for welding the tabs to the cylinders, I wasn't there to see the cylinders welded. I can ask him.
> 
> Cylinder sleeves have been used before on dancing beds from videos that I've seen. They should work fine if they are designed right.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Sep 9 2009, 05:13 AM~15023981
> *yep.. hood latch works perfect. you can even run it into the cab. seen it done alot
> *


Yes I would like to try the hood latch idea with a manual power break handle inside the cab to activate or deactivate the latches.


----------



## DETACHED

for you guys looking for a casing u could weld hydroholics on here makes a threaded cylinder with a sleeve you could weld to anything..


----------



## Elco

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxdually

ttt.....................we got to bring it back!!!!!


----------



## atxdually

has anybody done one with airbags..if so..... any pictures?


----------



## atxdually

:dunno:


----------



## tatersalad

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Sep 9 2009, 07:43 PM~15032258
> *I'll take a photo from inside the truck bed to show the important mounting plate that must be used to mount the bed to the Z-Rack.
> 
> I don't really know what the hinges I'm using are called but I bought them from this place called Choice Steel. They are rated at handling one ton of weight each and have Zerk Grease fittings.
> http://yellowpages.kob.com/choice+steel+co...4363p.home.html
> My cousin did all the welding on my setup, I don't know if there was any special technique for welding the tabs to the cylinders, I wasn't there to see the cylinders welded. I can ask him.
> 
> Cylinder sleeves have been used before on dancing beds from videos that I've seen. They should work fine if they are designed right.
> Yes I would like to try the hood latch idea with a manual power break handle inside the cab to activate or deactivate the latches.
> *


just turn the radio up damn thats part of the whole deal you got a zrack


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by atxdually_@Sep 28 2009, 01:37 PM~15208433
> *has anybody done one with airbags..if so..... any pictures?
> *


I've seen dump beds with air cylinders. never seen a 2 or 3 stage bed though


----------



## atxdually

ttt


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 9 2009, 02:51 AM~15023805
> *how are yall mounting the bed to the rack?
> *


if you look at the photos of the Z Rack with out the bed I'm sure you've noticed the 4 large threaded bolts welded to the last frame stage. So one must drill 4 holes into the floor of the bed, place the bed on to the last frame stage then you must place a metal plate as shown in this photo. the metal plate shown here also has 4 holes cut into it. once the plate is added then you can put the nuts on to the threaded bolts. This metal plate adds more mounting surface area which is far better then just using 4 bolts by themselves.


----------



## EZY64

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Sep 9 2009, 08:35 AM~15024829
> *how are u guys welding the tabs to the cylinders without warping the casing .. i assume ur pulling the stroke out of the case also before welding?
> 
> do u think i would run into problems if i just made sleeves for the cylinders to slide into instead of welding the tabs onto the cylinder?
> *


thats how i did mine except i filled the case with oil to absorb alot of the heat from welding, i just extended the stroke didnt take it out all the way-no problems


----------



## jrok357

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 24 2008, 01:47 PM~11424574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch all the way this guy did a good job :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THEBOXX

that was pretty cool...makes me want to build one...


----------



## crucialjp

I used to want a truck with a tilt bed back it the day. I would still do one and throw like 6 15's in it and ride out. Let a donk with one of those pa systems in it pull behind me and tilt it on them and play it in their face :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjake281

i have questions about this topic, i need to know how to make one pump controll all three stages of my rack. ive herd theres a way i just cant find anthing on it


----------



## shamrockshaker

:biggrin:   :cheesy:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

Dose any body have vidos when those guys where beeting the dog piss out of the cabs blowing out back windos , and smashig the beds on the ground? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Oct 29 2009, 08:50 AM~15502832
> *I used to want a truck with a tilt bed back it the day. I would still do one and throw like 6 15's in it and ride out. Let a donk with one of those pa systems in it pull behind me and tilt it on them and play it in their face :thumbsup:
> *


..


LMAO!!!!!!Im so gonna do that now..ha ha haha! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by bigjake281_@Nov 27 2009, 07:05 PM~15800207
> *i have questions about this topic, i need to know how to make one pump controll all three stages of my rack. ive herd theres a way i just cant find anthing on it
> *



Is just about using pressure release valves to stay closed when you dont want fluid to go down a certain path, and opening that valve when you do want oil to go down that path. you can use the same valves used for dump valves, just make sure the coils are 12v or less so they open rapidly.

Do you have much hydraulic experience?


----------



## bigjake281

i have experience but not too much i was a minitrucker that got tired of waiting for air ive built a few cars and trucks on pumps i just wasnt sure my rack is almost done and ive figured out the one pump 5 dump setup. thank you guys for the help


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

I Built one . Its called ''Scorponok" . Only thing is I Built it Using Air Bags . 
Its 4 stages double Diamond. Ill post later .


----------



## bigjake281

never seen one done woth bags befor


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by bigjake281_@Dec 4 2009, 04:37 PM~15873000
> *i have experience but not too much i was a minitrucker that got tired of waiting for air ive built a few cars and trucks on pumps i just wasnt sure my rack is almost done and ive figured out the one pump 5 dump setup. thank you guys for the help
> *


Nice to here someone ells is building a bed dancer. :thumbsup: could you post some photos of your progress?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Here ya go .. i Think its the first on AIR . It moves very quickly . Ill post vid of it later .


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: POST VIDEO


----------



## tearitup

that awesome, i would like to see a video of that one too.


----------



## bigjake281

. . . . . . speachless


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

Right On :thumbsup: thanks for posting the photo. That set up looks bad @$$. I've seen videos of a single air bag bed dump before but I've never seen a complete dancing bed on air. I bet that thing is super quick.


----------



## burnslo

Cant wait to see that vid :biggrin:

What do you use bags or air cylinders


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Dec 7 2009, 09:49 PM~15906235
> *Cant wait to see that vid :biggrin:
> 
> What do you use bags or air cylinders
> *




Just 4 bags . Im starting the next one in about a week . Its gon be called UFO. The guy wants the bed to spin and lights from under it with about 6 stages. Ill post pics as we build .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Heres the vid as Promised . 


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=101243234


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 8 2009, 12:04 PM~15913366
> *Heres the vid as Promised .
> http://s363.photobucket.com/albums/oo72/hu...t=USAAIRBED.flv
> *


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 8 2009, 02:18 PM~15913530
> *Cool  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigjake281

wow . . . . . just wow. illl post pics and a vid of mine as soon as im done. does scorpinoc have air suspension as well????


----------



## Lee337

I'm not a fan of air by any means, but I give you props. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by bigjake281_@Dec 8 2009, 08:18 PM~15917731
> *wow . . . . . just wow. illl post pics and a vid of mine as soon as im done. does scorpinoc have air suspension as well????
> *



Not yet we workin on it .


----------



## tearitup

Awesome bed bro.

Now yall got me wanting to build one.


----------



## jaison710

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 8 2009, 01:04 PM~15913366
> *Heres the vid as Promised .
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=101243234
> *


about how much height is taken up by the racks and bags when its compessed, with the bed down on the frame ? 
do you think it would it be hard to fit under a bed that has a 4 inch bodydrop?


----------



## burnslo

That is just sooooooooo dope!!!..Nice work man nice work...feel free to drop as much vids as u want im sure we would all like to see more :biggrin: 

Props!


----------



## slangin cardboard

Real cool, thats fast 2 good job. :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII

I need some help on getting my bed to spin. Not very fast either, it's just for shows. Any Ideas let me know. I already have 3 stages. Thanks


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 17 2010, 10:17 PM~17224701
> *I need some help on getting my bed to spin. Not very fast either, it's just for shows. Any Ideas let me know. I already have 3 stages. Thanks
> *


Just for show, How about using a smaller scaled down version of a car turn table. so it will spin at a nice consistent speed.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@May 4 2010, 07:13 PM~17391691
> *Just for show, How about using a smaller scaled down version of a car turn table.  so it will spin at a nice consistent speed.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

any more pics of the racks and such. im gonna start working on 1 as soon as i find a clean truck


----------



## pacific coast

Awesome topic & lots of good info being shared. Heres my 94 Nissan w/ a 3 stage Z rack built by Armando's hydraulics about 6 years ago. I have since added a 4th stage that tilts forward. i just need to wire in a dump, mount the stroke & hook p the hose...
























Im running 2 pumps. One has an 8 dump manifold which does the F & B & the other pump controls the 3rd stage of the rack. Running 2 batteries that are in the bed.


----------



## pacific coast

Bump for the Old school mini trucks !


----------



## tearitup

Hey guys im trying to design a 3 stage rack that is strong enough to have two people in the back (no more than 200lb each).

I have a couple of questions.

How many volts. how many cylinders do i use for each stage (2 ???). what size and thickness of metal. i plan on using one pump so i need a manifold but how many dumps??


----------



## tearitup

Heres what i got so far.

Its all 2x3 .25 wall tube (im thinking its overkill), 1/4 brackets, 9/16 bolts and bushings. I plan on using two cylinders for each stage. The cylinders pivot so they lay almost flat when dumped. 

The cylinder for the first stage is fixed and it gets 55 degrees with only 4in stroke.

stages two and three get about 50degrees with 8in stroke.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

^^ looks pretty clean!!


----------



## pacific coast

:biggrin:


----------



## primer665

ttt


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu...a&v=MEPeyDKMBWs
OLD SCHOOL Miami Hi Tech Hydraulic 1998


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by MIA-HI-TECH_@Jul 31 2010, 08:36 PM~18195838
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu...a&v=MEPeyDKMBWs
> OLD SCHOOL Miami Hi Tech Hydraulic 1998
> *


LOVE this footage ! TY for posting & do you have any more vids ?


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=554515


----------



## pacific coast

Kool vids. I wonder where these truck are today ? &..were those racks built all by High tech ?


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH

Yeah, I built them all. The red Tacoma later added two more stages and spinning in both directions. I don't know where they all are today. It's been a long time since I've seen a new dancing bed build up anywhere. I guess it just died out. Still love it though.


----------



## slangin cardboard

The fullsize stepside is way coool :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres

BUMP


----------



## auditude

Just surfed onto this thread. Checked out some old clips of bed dancing. That stuff is still cool. Good times. 

Anyway, I thought I'd register to make a suggestion to those that wanted to stop their tilt/dancing beds from rattling. These electromagnetic lock plates are very strong. They are used for security doors and basically there's no opening them when their locks. I think the door would break before they would give.

http://www.google.com/products?q=electromagnetic+lock+plate

These clips make me wanna get a mini truck again and put a z-rack and hydros or air suspension on it. But, I have plenty of unfinished projects. 

I came across this thread after looking at some of the air suspension stuff the VW crowd is doing, since I have a little Rabbit truck ("Caddy"). It's "El Camino" style, so no dancing bed (nor on my Ridgeline). Still would like a '62 Impala SS, however. 

I don't think you ever fully lose the urge to have an adjustable suspension toy (juiced, or bagged nowadays more maybe) once you've had it. Mine back in the 90's was an '87 Toyota with two pumps to the front and air shocks in back and c-notched, which is as far as I got with it before I moved on to other stuff.


----------



## burnslo

> Just surfed onto this thread. Checked out some old clips of bed dancing. That stuff is still cool. Good times.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd register to make a suggestion to those that wanted to stop their tilt/dancing beds from rattling. These electromagnetic lock plates are very strong. They are used for security doors and basically there's no opening them when their locks. I think the door would break before they would give.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?q=electromagnetic+lock+plate
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks for the info..this will come in handy :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

wwe have a mazda wit a z rack. crazy.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azsidelady

I wish bed dancing would come back, brings back memories


----------



## jgcustomz

F,B,SS and a double diamond Z rack.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Sep 24 2010, 10:56 AM~18651945
> *F,B,SS and a double diamond Z rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Brujerizmo666

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 8 2009, 03:04 PM~15913366
> *Heres the vid as Promised .
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=101243234
> *


OMG! I GOTTA HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brujerizmo666

> _Originally posted by MIA-HI-TECH_@Jul 31 2010, 09:36 PM~18195838
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu...a&v=MEPeyDKMBWs
> OLD SCHOOL Miami Hi Tech Hydraulic 1998
> *


Bad Ass Vid!


----------



## Brujerizmo666

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Sep 24 2010, 12:56 PM~18651945
> *F,B,SS and a double diamond Z rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## primer665

[/quote]


----------



## big boy 1

>


[/quote]
Damn homeboi!!!!!! That came out nice!!!!!!


----------



## pacific coast

Clean S-10 Big boy.........


----------



## LC CONNECTEK




----------



## primer665

Damn homeboi!!!!!! That came out nice!!!!!!
[/quote]
thanks bro she will be getting repainted soon


----------



## pacific coast

Just wanted to add this. If anybody wants a Z rack or any style of tilt bed setup i can design, build & install them. Im in San diego CA.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Jun 13 2010, 10:42 AM~17773697
> *Heres what i got so far.
> 
> Its all 2x3 .25 wall tube (im thinking its overkill), 1/4 brackets, 9/16 bolts and bushings. I plan on using two cylinders for each stage. The cylinders pivot so they lay almost flat when dumped.
> 
> The cylinder for the first stage is fixed and it gets 55 degrees with only  4in stroke.
> 
> stages two and three get about 50degrees with 8in stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send me that template for the wheels pls


----------



## starion88esir

For a simple dump style tilt bed would the bed need to spaced further back or would it clear in the stock location?


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Oct 27 2010, 11:51 AM~18922073
> *For a simple dump style tilt bed would the bed need to spaced further back or would it clear in the stock location?
> *


You'll want to space the bed back about 1/2 - 3/4 inch.


----------



## tearitup

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 27 2010, 05:58 AM~18920355
> *send me that template for the wheels pls
> 
> 
> *


they are not precision models. they are only for looks. it was my first solidworks project.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Oct 27 2010, 03:06 PM~18923501
> *they are not precision models. they are only for looks. it was my first solidworks project.
> *


good enough to use as reference? 

they looked fairly accurate.


----------



## tearitup

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 28 2010, 06:49 AM~18929500
> *good enough to use as reference?
> 
> they looked fairly accurate.
> *


tire height and backspacing should be within 1/16 of an inch.


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Oct 27 2010, 02:46 PM~18922978
> *You'll want to space the bed back about 1/2 - 3/4 inch.
> *


Thank you!


----------



## pacific coast

Bed dancing is coming back big in Japan..........these are recent vids!
http://www.youtube.com/user/tidbithoney?fe...f/1/7HOBL-1gUSQ
http://www.youtube.com/user/tidbithoney?fe...f/2/DuD0nrzWo40


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by starion88esir+Oct 27 2010, 10:51 AM~18922073-->
> 
> 
> 
> For a simple dump style tilt bed would the bed need to spaced further back or would it clear in the stock location?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pacific coast_@Oct 27 2010, 12:46 PM~18922978
> *You'll want to space the bed back about 1/2 - 3/4 inch.
> *



you can leave the bed in the stock location and dump without hitting the cab. 

spacing it back would look like shit


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 2 2010, 01:01 PM~18967827
> *you can leave the bed in the stock location and dump without hitting the cab.
> 
> spacing it back would look like shit
> *


Ok to each his own. Ive done several tilt beds in my time & have done it the same each time. 
I will say this. Some trucks may have enough of a gap stock so no spacing would be needed.


----------



## vaporizej

ttmft Bring the racks back!


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 2 2010, 01:01 PM~18967827
> *you can leave the bed in the stock location and dump without hitting the cab.
> 
> spacing it back would look like shit
> *



I'd say it depends on the design of the lift. I've seen alot that hit without chopping the sheetmetal up.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Jun 13 2010, 10:42 AM~17773697
> *Heres what i got so far.
> 
> Its all 2x3 .25 wall tube (im thinking its overkill), 1/4 brackets, 9/16 bolts and bushings. I plan on using two cylinders for each stage. The cylinders pivot so they lay almost flat when dumped.
> 
> The cylinder for the first stage is fixed and it gets 55 degrees with only  4in stroke.
> 
> stages two and three get about 50degrees with 8in stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'd say that tubing is overkill.. JUST A LITTLE!!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by pacific coast+Nov 2 2010, 04:08 PM~18969497-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok to each his own. Ive done several tilt beds in my time & have done it the same each time.
> I will say this. Some trucks may have enough of a gap stock so no spacing would be needed.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Nov 7 2010, 10:10 PM~19012979
> *I'd say it depends on the design of the lift. I've seen alot that hit without chopping the sheetmetal up.
> *


weird. i actually had an s10 forever ago with just a standard dump. 


and i have installed shit tons of "*******" type of utility dumps on fullsize and mini size trucks. never spaced a bed back at all? 

if the bed is in the factory location and is just simply dumping back it will not hit.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Back in the olden days when I did mine, I just use heavy duty hinges.

I just tac one part to the top of the frame and bolted the other to the bed. 

And didnt have any cab and bed clearence problem.


----------



## SPOOON

>


[/quote]


LOVIN THE TRUCK


----------



## gottie




----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 8 2010, 05:06 PM~19017796
> *Back in the olden days when I did mine, I just use heavy duty hinges.
> 
> I just tac one part to the top of the frame and bolted the other to the bed.
> 
> And didnt have any cab and bed clearence problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Would you by chance have a picture of the type of hinge you used? That's exactly what I want, a simple dump bed, nothing crazy. 

I was thinking I'd have to box the rear of my frame, drill a hole and mount a c-channel hinge back far enough it cleared when pivoting. I like a simple bolt and weld on hinge better. 

Oh, another question, what did you do to keep the bed from banging around while driving? Or is there not enough force to cause the cylinder to move while dropped?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Nov 8 2010, 08:46 PM~19020872
> *Would you by chance have a picture of the type of hinge you used? That's exactly what I want, a simple dump bed, nothing crazy.
> 
> I was thinking I'd have to box the rear of my frame, drill a hole and mount a c-channel hinge back far enough it cleared when pivoting. I like a simple bolt and weld on hinge better.
> 
> Oh, another question, what did you do to keep the bed from banging around while driving? Or is there not enough force to cause the cylinder to move while dropped?
> *



Got the hinges from a welding supply shop and the bed is heavy enough to push the cylinder down. Remember the farther back you mount the cylinders , the higher the bed goes. 

Too that also means you can us a shorter cylinder (depending on your mounting angle.)


And the bed just sat on the frame but I put bolts in the front of the bed so it would drop in place and wount move side to side.


----------



## primer665

LOVIN THE TRUCK
[/quote]
thanks


----------



## Classic Customs

the first dump i made. (sorta ghetto) but i used a hood latch. to secure it down .. ran the cable and even used the pull handle. lol


----------



## primer665

how many batts is everyone running? i have it at 24v and my shit is to fast but am worried if i go too 12v it wont be fast 
enough


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 10 2010, 08:33 AM~19032894
> *how many batts is everyone running? i have it at 24v and my shit is to fast but am worried if i go too 12v it wont be fast
> enough
> *


I ran it off the truck batt, it was too fast with any more. I also used a smaller gear so the pump wouldnt strain.


----------



## pacific coast

My rack holds 4 but Im running 2 group 31 batteries. Plenty of power even with a camper shell.
On the hinges. My setup has round tubing with solid round bar inside acting as a "pin".


----------



## Range-low

Would anything be damaged if i kept 6 batteries and 3 pumps in the bed with a simple dump style? I dont want anything crazy yet. truck is a 1983 ranger, with and without a camper. Also the all of that would be located from the wheel wells back.


----------



## pacific coast

> _Originally posted by Ranglow_@Nov 10 2010, 03:29 PM~19035189
> *Would anything be damaged if i kept 6 batteries and 3 pumps in the bed with a simple dump style? I dont want anything crazy yet. truck is a 1983 ranger, with and without a camper. Also the all of that would be located from the wheel wells back.
> *


Even if you mounted the batteries & pumps all the way back by the tailgate it would be a load on the cylinder. 
Also i responded to your PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Range-low

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Nov 11 2010, 08:07 PM~19045594
> *Even if you mounted the batteries & pumps all the way back by the tailgate it would be a load on the cylinder.
> Also i responded to your PM  :thumbsup:
> *



thats what i figured thanks.


----------



## pacific coast

TTT gentlemen :biggrin: 
Anybody wanting a dump bed to a multi stage rack hit me up.


----------



## devillan

:thumbsup: good topic.


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH

Make your own piano hinge. That's the way to GO !!!!


----------



## chevylo97




----------



## G2G_Al

Thomas's 34 Pickup, Gangs To Grace CC


----------



## pacific coast

G2G al that 34 is BAD ASS !!! :biggrin: I had to stare under the bed for awhile to see how it was built... :biggrin:


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

I just posted a video of my 3 stage double diamond Z rack without the bed. Running off of two pumps 4 dumps 4 cylinders and one battery.


----------



## pacific coast

Kool video Vincente..where have you been hiding ? 
We need to open a shop that builds bed dancers :biggrin:


----------



## Avila

If anyone ever wants the best "FRAMES" or Z racks or any other set ups - I would contact Mando Nunez - originator - Hi-Low.net - he built the best frames back in the day for every one in socal and norcal. He is in El Paso now but he can hook you up.


----------



## slo

just a thought

nut for very basic lift or dump bed set up consider uning Linear acctuators. NOT FAST and NOT expensive

they make them for all weights and ratings and they are all self contained. all you need is power to them and mounting hardware. in SOME instances they are better but wil not bebest for a multiple stage bed










http://www.slickcar.com/productdetails.asp?ProductID=4854


----------



## pacific coast

TO THE TOP !!! 
Anybody needing racks built hit me up!


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Dec 8 2010, 10:33 PM~19279647
> *G2G al that 34 is BAD ASS !!! :biggrin: I had to stare under the bed for awhile to see how it was built... :biggrin:
> *


The owner did all he work himself, he did not change the floor height of the bed. Everything folds up under the bed and looks stock when all folded down.
He even has two video monitors under there...


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 19 2010, 03:39 PM~19368411
> *just a thought
> 
> nut for very basic lift or dump bed set up consider uning Linear acctuators. NOT FAST and NOT expensive
> 
> they make them for all weights and ratings and they are all self contained. all you need is power to them and mounting hardware. in SOME instances they are better but wil not bebest for a multiple stage bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.slickcar.com/productdetails.asp?ProductID=4854
> *



Never ran one at more than 12v, curious how they would do at 24v? I know the suspension stuff on a bed is way overkill..


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2011, 02:38 PM~19630613
> *Never ran one at more than 12v, curious how they would do at 24v?  I know the suspension stuff on a bed is way overkill..
> *


even if ran on 12 im thinking it would suffice

:dunno:


----------



## rug442




----------



## bigjake281

have any of u ran a 3 stage rack with 1 pump?


----------



## bigjake281

Someone please help me I need info on running a 3 stage rack with one pump


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

bump


----------



## jgcustomz

let it snow. let it snow. Boston Mass. over 40 inches in the last month.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:23 PM~19779141
> *let it snow. let it snow. Boston Mass. over 40 inches in the last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Looks like you were the snow plow :rofl:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 6 2011, 10:03 PM~19805409
> *:wow: Looks like you were the snow plow :rofl:
> *


 :thumbsup: Dam I was thinkin 14" was bad but ya'll got dumped on :wow:


----------



## slo

thats bad ass


----------



## RRPBFAMILY

ttt


----------



## 1dropdmaz

Avila said:


> If anyone ever wants the best "FRAMES" or Z racks or any other set ups - I would contact Mando Nunez - originator - Hi-Low.net - he built the best frames back in the day for every one in socal and norcal. He is in El Paso now but he can hook you up.


im looking ror a 3 stag zrack but dont know of anyone shops that build them anymore? any suggetions?


----------



## 1dropdmaz

pacific coast said:


> TO THE TOP !!!
> Anybody needing racks built hit me up!


im looking for a new or used rack....3 stage, any suggestions?


----------



## HYDRO909

G2G_Al said:


> Thomas's 34 Pickup, Gangs To Grace CC



nice!!!!! hoppos equipped!!!!
909 923 5553


----------



## Pazz

Ya im not bringing this post back from the dead.. trying to bring it out of retirement..lol

Ok guys and gals im trying to get e-mail info for tearitup or MIA-HI-TECH I have a few questions and I don't know who to ask 
I havent seen if tearitup ever finished his bed but thats why im posting. and MIA-HI-TECH lives close so I might be able to find what he has worked on. 

If yall know what please let them know im trying to get some info Thanks Pazz


----------



## Rubencito

i wanna know how much it would cost to make a tilt bed


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

TTT


----------



## Juiced only

old school :werd:


----------



## Schimel750

I know this is a old thread but if anyone is still wondering. You can go to the website for skitsofrinic (such terrible spelling omg) the s10 from the southeast with like 10 stages opens up let's off balloons and blows fire. Just Google it. Anyway. Email him and will send you a small novel on building a bed. Awesome guy, just tryin to keep the tradition alive a assume.


----------



## Rubencito

Schimel750 said:


> I know this is a old thread but if anyone is still wondering. You can go to the website for skitsofrinic (such terrible spelling omg) the s10 from the southeast with like 10 stages opens up let's off balloons and blows fire. Just Google it. Anyway. Email him and will send you a small novel on building a bed. Awesome guy, just tryin to keep the tradition alive a assume.


Hell ya i hit that foo up and now commin this december imma get started on my 3 stage double diamond z rack. that foo is also sellin his truck, dont know why but he is.


----------



## Schimel750

Rubencito said:


> Hell ya i hit that foo up and now commin this december imma get started on my 3 stage double diamond z rack. that foo is also sellin his truck, dont know why but he is.


awesome I'm glad people still wanna be involved. I'm actually selling my 64 two door in a few hours just to fund my mid 90's og s10 build


----------



## Rubencito

Schimel750 said:


> awesome I'm glad people still wanna be involved. I'm actually selling my 64 two door in a few hours just to fund my mid 90's og s10 build


Thats wasup homie i may be young but ive always loved the 90's shit!! all i bump is oldschoo shit and my daily driver is a 89 nissan d21 that imma set up with a 3 stage double diamond z rack


----------



## Rubencito

finished my 2 stage rack in a month and a half by myself first time doing hydros to. i did the whole truck and the 2 stage rack ran out of money for the 3rd stage but im happy with just two stages. its not rocket science building these things just gotta know the basic layout of how everything works and to fit everything to your truck. next is paint and interior


----------



## bandit emcee

Rubencito said:


> View attachment 625908
> 
> finished my 2 stage rack in a month and a half by myself first time doing hydros to. i did the whole truck and the 2 stage rack ran out of money for the 3rd stage but im happy with just two stages. its not rocket science building these things just gotta know the basic layout of how everything works and to fit everything to your truck. next is paint and interior


 love the truck homie! .. Nice ta see peeps still doing this
Cant wait till I start mine!


----------



## MinieMe209

Been looking for this topic a loooong time uffin:!


----------



## no joke

Rubencito said:


> View attachment 625908
> 
> finished my 2 stage rack in a month and a half by myself first time doing hydros to. i did the whole truck and the 2 stage rack ran out of money for the 3rd stage but im happy with just two stages. its not rocket science building these things just gotta know the basic layout of how everything works and to fit everything to your truck. next is paint and interior


nice job homie, dont know if you have checked this topic out before http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/219864-lowrider-mini-trucks.html


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

ttt


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo

how do you build a bed dancer that spins!!!!! please give em some knowledge please


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> how do you build a bed dancer that spins!!!!! please give em some knowledge please


Anyone have any info?


----------



## RobLBC

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> Anyone have any info?


Contact LC CONNECTEK on LIL


----------

